# Lr desktop to PS and back - Multiple editing



## Guido Belli (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi V&P,
Please consider the following:
- I send a file from Lr to Ps for editing and save it
- I get two stacked files, the original and a Tif file renamed with -Edit at the end
- I send again the Tif file to Ps to edit it and save it
- I get three stacked files: the original, the old Tiff and a new one renamed with -Edit-Edit at the end
Can you replicate it?
Has it a reason ?
Isn't it redundant?
Thank you!
Best
Guido


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 30, 2022)

This is normal. Lightroom desktop does not have an option to edit the original tiff again.


----------



## Guido Belli (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you, Johan.
I post a feature request.
Ops
Someone else has already opened a discussion on the matter
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...iginal-edit-a-copy-edit-a/m-p/12022554#M39804


----------



## john.forgan (May 26, 2022)

Guido Belli said:


> Thank you, Johan.
> I post a feature request.
> Ops
> Someone else has already opened a discussion on the matter
> https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...iginal-edit-a-copy-edit-a/m-p/12022554#M39804


This is a bit of a pain as there seems no way to re-edit a tiff in PS while keeping layers intact.  If you reopen a layered tiff LR seems to create a flattened copy and open that in PS so you can't modify preexisting layers etc.

This does seem a bit at odds with the "Adobe Lightroom Edit Like a Pro" book which states...
"
RETAINING LAYERS
If you open a layered TIFF/PSD into Photoshop again later, the behavior depends on whether you’ve done further editing in Lightroom:
If you haven’t edited the TIFF/PSD in Lightroom, it opens in Photoshop with its layers intact.
If you’ve applied edits to the TIFF/PSD in Lightroom, the layers are flattened when you open it in Photoshop.
"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 27, 2022)

I can repro that, I'll bug it. It was working as documented when I wrote it!.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 27, 2022)

Ok, got a solution as a workaround for now. In PS, go to Edit menu (Windows) / Photoshop menu (Mac) > Preferences > Camera Raw. Under the File Handling tab, set the TIFF pop-up to Disable TIFF support. Then it should behave as documented.


----------



## Guido Belli (May 28, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, got a solution as a workaround for now. In PS, go to Edit menu (Windows) / Photoshop menu (Mac) > Preferences > Camera Raw. Under the File Handling tab, set the TIFF pop-up to Disable TIFF support. Then it should behave as documented.



I did as  suggested, but apparently it didn't work. 
I still get a new staked TIFF file with an added "edit" suffix to the old file name each time I re-edit a layered TIFF file in PS.
Am I right if I say that the expected Lr behavior is that it should be possible to edit a TIFF layered file exporting it from Lr to PS and importing it to Lr after editing as many times as needed with no duplication, unless saved as a new file?
(Please note: the TIFF file has not been edited in Lr before re-editing it in PS. In doing so, the expected behavior is that Lr flattens the TIFF file.)
Please, Queen, say a word of wisdom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2022)

It used to still create an additional -edit file each time, but didn’t flatten layers. That should still be the behaviour with that setting changed.


----------



## Guido Belli (May 28, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It used to still create an additional -edit file each time, but didn’t flatten layers. That should still be the behaviour with that setting changed.


Is there any good reason for Lr to behave like this?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 28, 2022)

Guido Belli said:


> Is there any good reason for Lr to behave like this?


Yes, it’s called ‘bug’.


----------



## Guido Belli (May 29, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Yes, it’s called ‘bug’.


:-D


----------



## john.forgan (Jul 16, 2022)

This seems to be working OK now. Looks like they've fixed the bug.

You still get a new tiff when you re-edit, but the layers are intact.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 16, 2022)

Great, yes, I saw it on the list of bug fixes in the last release.


----------



## Guido Belli (Jul 16, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Great, yes, I saw it on the list of bug fixes in the last release.


Unfortunately I am still having the same problem (LR 5.4 - OS 12.4).
Editing a second time in PS, I get an "edit-edit" file as described above.
Can you replicate it, Queen Victoria?
:-?


----------



## john.forgan (Jul 16, 2022)

Guido Belli said:


> I get an "edit-edit" file as described above.



Yes, that still happens. Think of it as a free "backup"   You can always delete the previous versions if you want to tidy things up.

The fix is that when you re-edit a photo the PS layers are still intact. Previously, LR flattened the layers when you re-edited so you couldn't continue to edit the phot as it was when you saved it.


----------



## Guido Belli (Jul 18, 2022)

john.forgan said:


> Yes, that still happens. Think of it as a free "backup"   You can always delete the previous versions if you want to tidy things up.
> 
> The fix is that when you re-edit a photo the PS layers are still intact. Previously, LR flattened the layers when you re-edited so you couldn't continue to edit the phot as it was when you saved it.


Small consolation


----------

